# Fun stuff, almost constant clear foul smelling leakage even after xifaxan



## Rockymtn12 (Jul 26, 2015)

In the process of having hemorrhoids banded which has helped a little but I've missed lots of work so far and gi has ruled out celiac and parasites. Sibo was positive but not much improvement with antibiotic. My income and job may be in jeopardy soon, any advice?


----------



## AA93 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rockymtn12 said:


> In the process of having hemorrhoids banded which has helped a little but I've missed lots of work so far and gi has ruled out celiac and parasites. Sibo was positive but not much improvement with antibiotic. My income and job may be in jeopardy soon, any advice?


once you've tried everything, including enteragam and all that bullshit SCD diet..


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

For the one symptom you listed first thing for me comes to mind is 4grams L-glutamine 2 times daily. Sounds like mucus from highly inflammed intestines/colon. That will help some.


----------



## Rockymtn12 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Leo, I'll try that.


----------

